

Ask HN: What's the HN of Excel Spreadsheet Power Users? - stcredzero

Or closest equivalent(s)?  (Maybe top 3?)
======
andymoe
I'm an Excel god (retired) and I'm right here.

EDIT: I'm not actually sure where the community is anymore - email me if you
want to talk about excel problems. I made a group here
<https://convore.com/excel/>

------
fagatini
What does this even mean?

~~~
matomesc
He's looking for an elite community full of Excel hackers? I think.

~~~
stcredzero
There is some awesome stuff done by business and quant stuff in Excel. These
people must hang out somewhere online. I even met some guys who had a startup
based on this community, got funded and now they're worldwide and a going
concern. I want to get to know more before I talk to _them_ more.

